# partitionslayout ändern

## the.real.kabel

Hallo,

ich besitze ein IBM Notebook mit einer 40 GB Festplatte, sie ist in paar partitionen eingeteilt, eine für Windows (Wenn ich mal ne Lizens habe "benutze" ich sie auch), dann eine für "/" und eine für "/boot". Nun das alles ist ja schön und gut, hab ich damals so gemacht weil ich Anfänger war... mitlerweile stellt dies mich nicht mehr zufrieden. Ich habe mir im übrigens eine neue 250GB Festplatte geholt, auf die soll jetzt mein aktuelles System aufgespielt werden, hab mir da mal gedacht dass das mit "dd" leicht gehen sollte. Nunja Idee ist aber das ganze umzugestallen. Ich will jetzt eine eigene "/home" und "/usr", "/tmp", "/" usw... Das ganze soll (bei "/home" und "/") auch noch mit LVM2 gestaltet werden. Dannach will ich auch dm-crypt benutzen.

So nun hab ich zu diesem Vorhaben ein paar Fragen, und zwar:

Wie soll ich mich anlegen um meine 2 Partitionen auf meine neue Platte zu packen und dabei die 2 partitionen in kleinere Partitionen zu teilen (wie gesagt für "/usr", "/home",...)

Welche Grösse ist ratbar für die einzelnen Partitionen wenn wir davon ausgehen dass ich 150GB für das gesamte System zur Verfügung habe.

Welche Reihenfolge soll ich beachten wenn ich das mit den Partitionen, dann LVM2 und dann dm-crypt einsetzen will?

Ich freue mich über jeden Hinweis,

mfg

the.real.kabel

----------

## aleph-muc

Hi the.real.kabel,

vielleicht mal ein erster Hinweis zu Deinen Überlegungen:

Eine Festpaltte verträgt meines Wissens nicht mehr ale 4 primäre Partitionen.

Gruß

aleph

----------

## mv

 *aleph-muc wrote:*   

> Eine Festpaltte verträgt meines Wissens nicht mehr ale 4 primäre Partitionen.

 

Keine der Linux-Partitionen muss primär sein (bei Benutzung von grub und vermutlich auch von lilo nicht einmal /boot).

Allerdings würde ich höchstens /home und ggf. weitere "eigene" Datenpartitionen getrennt halten sowie ggf. eine chroot-Partition: I.d.R. bringt es wenig, /tmp, /boot, /usr, /var oder gar /opt getrennt zu halten, außer man hat spezielle Gründe, das zu tun (z.B. wenn man aus Sicherheitsgründen /usr nur readonly oder /tmp nur noexec oder /boot gar nicht mounten will - allerdings wird man das dann bei allen|einigen|wenigen emerge-Kommandos temporär ändern müssen).

----------

## musv

 *the.real.kabel wrote:*   

> eine für Windows (Wenn ich mal ne Lizens habe "benutze" ich sie auch)

 

Ich geh mal davon aus, daß du auf der neuen Platte auch die Windose weiterhin nutzen willst. Die solltest du aber an derselben Stelle / auf der gleichen Partition (=gleiche Partitionsnummer, Achtung bei logischen Partitionen) lassen, sonst meckert das Ding rum. Im einfachsten Fall mußt du da in der boot.ini und in der Registry rumfummeln (frag mich nicht wo), im schlimmsten Fall startet das Ding gar nicht mehr.

Als ich mal vor ein paar Jahren ein Windows auf 'ne andere Platte kopiert hab, hab ich erstmal die ganze Platte mit dd auf die neue größere kopiert. Danach hab ich dann die ntfs-Partition mit Partition Magic vergrößert. Bei den nachfolgenden Linuxpartitionen weiß ich allerdings nicht, ob Partition Magic beim Verschieben / Vergrößern Dir dann das Dateisystem zerschießt. Allerdings kannst du die Linuxdaten auch einfach so mit cp -a rüberkopieren und die Partitionen vorher mit cfdisk + Dateisystemtools einfach neu anlegen. Problem ist halt (wie so oft) nur das Windoof.

----------

## the.real.kabel

Hallo,

gut, danke mal für die Infos =) Also ich werde dann nur 3 Partitionen machen, eine /boot, eine / und eine /home, dann noch die Windows sache...

Ich hatte eigentlich auch vor alles mit dd rüberzuwerfen, und wenn mein Windows nicht mehr will ist das auch nicht tragisch da ich es sogut wie nie nutze und dann einfach neu aufsetzen werde, ist halt nur doof die 9GB oder so die das Teil brauch besetzt zu haben und nicht starten zu können  :Wink: 

Ich danke euch sowit dann mal, echt toll die Hilfe.

Lohnt es sich dann überhaupt noch LVM zu benutzen? Oder denkt ihr dass ich es sein lassen soll? Vielleicht einfach nur meine /home Verschlüsseln und gut ist... mh, ich weiss nicht was die Beste annährung an das Problem ist.

Würde mich also über weitere Stellungsnahmen freuen,

Guten Abend,

the.real.kabel

----------

## Fauli

Denkbar wäre z. B. auch:Primäre Partition 1: WindowsPrimäre Partition 2: /bootPrimäre Partition 3: /Primäre Partition 4: LVMFür die anderen Dateisysteme legst du logical Volumes an, die du nach Bedarf verschlüsseln kannst. Wenn du /home, /opt, /usr und /var in eigene Dateisysteme packst, reichen für die /-Partition 250 MB locker aus und den Platz der LVM-Partition kannst du flexibel aufteilen bzw. erstmal zum Teil unverwendet lassen. Wenn der Platz auf einem Dateisystem mal knapp werden sollte, kannst du es bei ext3 mit lvresize und resize2fs einfach vergrößern.

----------

## Max Steel

ICh empfehle dir für /var/ falls dus einrichtest mind 2,5 GB einzuteilen, denn ich habe hier bei 2GB bei openoffice Platzprobleme wobei ich dann immer per mount --bind /vol1/porttmp /var/tmp/portage ausgleichen muss.

----------

## mv

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> mount --bind /vol1/porttmp /var/tmp/portage ausgleichen muss.

 

Warum so kompliziert?

```
PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/vol1/porttmp emerge -1 openoffice
```

Oder, wenn Du es immer anders willst, PORTAGE_TMPDIR in /etc/make.conf editieren...

----------

## Max Steel

naja, wär auch noch ne Möglichkeit die mir bis hierhin verschlossen blieb, danke, allerdsings dieses /vol1 ist noch mehr als nur für porttmp, da habe ich noch VirtualCDs per Samba freigegeben für die Windoofs, hier sind Isos die per VirtualCD unter Windoof als CD gemountet werden können.

Dann habe ich da ./mule/incom und ./mule/temp für amule falls ichs mal benutze.

ICh habe da noch allerlei anderes.

----------

